# How to make old android tablet faster?



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

2 years ago I bought a Thompson tablet to my 8 y.o. daughter. It was just $50 and I didn't want to waste money for something expensive, because she wanted just to play a few kids games on it. After a few months and few more downloaded games, tablet become very slow(no wander) and started to freeze randomly . She's got a decent laptop now and tablet is completely forgotten. Should I just throw it away or is there a free custom ROM to make it faster as factory reset didn't help? There are some specs:

Display: 7" capacitive multi-touch panel
Resolution: 800 x 480 pixel
CPU: BOXCHIP A13 1.2GH, Cortex-A8 Processor
Operation System: Google Android 4.0 (Support 10.1 version flash player)
Internal RAM: 512MB DDR III 400 High Speed Memory
Flash Memory: NandFlash 8 GB
Memory Card: Micro SD Maximum support 16GB
Camera: 0.3 mega pixels camera
Wireless: 802.11 a/b/g/n
Connections: Micro USB
Others: Built-in Speaker, Earphone jack
Battery: Lithium-ion 2800mAh


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Likely not. Most hardware of that type is "disposable" and/or is not user upgradeable/repairable anyway.

A factory reset should return it "like new" condition. It was likely always "slow", but your perspective has changed as hardware has advanced.

Otherwise, as it still works, it could still have a useful life for someone/something. Try selling or donate as opposed to disposal.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thank's Jim, I'll give it to somebody.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's that old saying, "you get what you pay for". You didn't pay much therefore you didn't get much, it's a very crappy tablet and will indeed run slowly. I doubt any ROM will have much effect on that; very slow processor, very little RAM, very little storage. As a general rule stay away from any Thompson product.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I agree but it served it's purpose. My kid learned a few things, played several games, used Skype to chat with her friends..., all for 50 bucks! I didn't expect more from this "toy".


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

It might be good to keep in the car as a camera.

I bought my tablet after my sister-in-law fell in a parking lot. We don't own a smart phone so a tablet is nice to take pictures for insurance purposes.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Good one, Liz. Thank's!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a Samsung like yours.

But they have little with only 8 GB and I think half of that was already taken by Google Android and what came with it. So yours had to leave very little to add things just like mine.

8 GB total
System memory 3.28 GB
Used Space 1.83 GB
Cached data 353 MB
Miscellaneous files 197 MB
Available space 2.35 GM

SD card
Total space 29.71 GB - It is a 32 GB card but that is what you really get.
Available space 4.86 Gb.

I got two memory and you go to settings after you install or any time and then general and then applications manager.
Then your see application manager.
Your see Downloaded, SD card, running.

But you can run some programs from the SD card.
Click on each App and the next screen your see a box that says "Move to SD card"
Click on "Move to SD card" and it will change to "Move to device storage"

I got all that I can moved to the SD card
*
Warning*
Go to general, Storage and then on the right your Storage but scroll down and SD CARD.
You need to Unmount SD card to safely remove it.

Also close down apps that do not need to be running.

I really do not use it much because I got no need to but when away from home for more then a day and to take data to others with the SD card.

So see if you can make better used of the SD card to free system memory more.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thank's mate. I already did that but it's still slow. It's just a matter of quality.


----------

